# ship just hooked another new fan...



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

very soon i will be one among many to purchase a walther pistol based on ship's rec ...

ship....just curious...does any of your walther pistols have the s&w logo???
i see some advertised the walther p99 as 100% germany made and that it was a better pistol than those with the s&w logo..

is there any difference in quality between them?

thanks


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

The Smith & Wesson name on the front of the muzzle on the right side is the import markings. Before S&W it was Walther USA, and Carl Walther USA before that and so on.

All P99's are made in Germany. The only exception was that a few 40SW slides were made in the US by S&W. This was before the design change and these few 40SW P99's are easy to spot, as they do not have the Eagle over N proof make on the slide.

There is no difference in the pistol, just because of the S&W import marking on it. I have ones marked "Carl Walther USA LLC", "Walther USA", and "Smith & Wesson". All 100% German made.


----------



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

ok thanks...so if i were to buy a walther p99 in 9mm, with or without the
smith and wesson logo, is ok???

so how do u like the QA compared to the AS version???


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Correct. The import markings do not matter. They are all the same in quality and performance.

I had a P99c QA for about six months, but could not get use to the trigger. I sold it and now have a P99c AS on order I am to use to the AS trigger. It was not a bad trigger system, but when you have four AS and throw in a QA it kind of makes the muscle memory abit confusing. When you pick up a pistol that looks and feels simular at all your others but the trigger pull and reset is different, you can have a problem adapting. Mentally and physically.

Many I have "converted" to the P99, aquire the QA version because of the consistant trigger pull. As long as it is a P99, you can't go wrong. When it comes to the trigger system, no matter if it is AS QA or DAO, it is all a matter of preference.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jason0007 said:


> very soon i will be one among many to purchase a walther pistol based on ship's rec ...
> 
> ship....just curious...does any of your walther pistols have the s&w logo???
> i see some advertised the walther p99 as 100% germany made and that it was a better pistol than those with the s&w logo..
> ...


Unless U get an older one from before S&W started being the official importer (or, unless U pay almost $700 for one thru Earl's Repair Service), ALL the P99s have S&W stamped on the slide - US law requires that the importer of a foreign weapon be stamped onto the gun. But, it is 100% german.

S&W did initially make some slides for Walther when they first took over the importation. But, they did not do so for very long, and this happened many years ago. Now, any P99 is 100% german.

Be aware that S&W makes a CLONE of the P99 - the SW99 or SW990L - But, those are obviously a S&W product from the markings on the gun (walther actually makes the frames for these still, however).

Any new frames P99 will be ALL Walther, so U need not worry about getting one with the early S&W slide. That was done on the older style frame. The newer frame style with the open rails on the frame began in 2004, and then they made a slight frame change again in 2005.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, seems I got beat to the bunch. I started to reply to this over an hour ago, and just didn't finish it until now (I walked away to do some stuff)... Seems the above info pretty much matches mine


----------

